# advance timing



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

can some 1 in the 909 help me out with advancing my timing on my 91 se-r. i tryed but i cant figure it out and i dont wanna screw ne thing up 

adam
91 se-r


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im not in the 909 but i think this might help you out a lot. Its pretty easy. 
http://www.geocities.com/n_dahi/timing/timing.htm


----------

